# Do You Draw Daily/Weekly



## Footer (Sep 4, 2008)

Just wondering if the students on this board draw (with a pencil and paper). I am trying to get my students to start drawing more and it is like pulling teeth. So, do you draw, if so, why?


----------



## Sean (Sep 4, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> Just wondering if the students on this board draw (with a pencil and paper). I am trying to get my students to start drawing more and it is like pulling teeth. So, do you draw, if so, why?



The last time I did that was my freshman year of college (scene design class--had to have 5 sketches per week all semester). 

I CAN draw/hand draft if need be....but I don't often have to draw anything more than rudimentary dimension lines (for a lighting position, etc).

--Sean


----------



## soundman (Sep 4, 2008)

Only if I am in a class that would benefit from it. When I was in costume design I was going through sketch books like they were free. Sometimes with class project other times just filling page after page with eyes in my free time so that when I project was due I could whip it out quickly or have some reference material


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 5, 2008)

I doodle occasionally. For example, on the back of my Economics quizzes, because we are allowed to either take naps or draw on the back when we're done with them, but that's it. (As shows haven't started yet this year, I'm not tired enough to nap.)

Drawing, not so much. I will sketch arrow plots, and draft plots, sets, etc by hand... If it has a function, I'll do it.

Edit: I'm not to say "art for art's sake" doesn't have a function. I'm saying for my current situation, and passions, I'd rather waste time on control booth than sketch flowers and pears on crumpled silk.


----------



## Footer (Sep 5, 2008)

So... no one wants to draw for "arts" sake? You guys are going to have fun your first few years of college....


----------



## meghan (Sep 5, 2008)

I sketch pretty much everyday but thats cause I love to draw.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 5, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> So... no one wants to draw for "arts" sake? You guys are going to have fun your first few years of college....


Whaddya talk? I choose Lighting Design specifically because I couldn't draw, sketch, or paint. You think I should have chosen Sound? Vectorworks and ESP Vision do all the rendering I need.


----------



## Footer (Sep 7, 2008)

Charc said:


> Footer, I completely agree with you on the importance of drawing/sketching.
> 
> So I'm shooting myself in the foot when I don't do it, but I do have some water color supplies up in my room that I doodle with from time to time.
> 
> Do your students do move out of the Theatre Design curriculum? There are so many opportunities for interdisciplinary work. This summer, we spent half-a-day a week with the Visual Arts students in a sketching class with live models. I think that provides a great opportunity for your students. But it seems to me like there is a ton of other great interdisciplinary opportunities, build a Music 101 course into the curriculum, start at the beginning, and rush through it. Measures/beats/timings, notes/frequencies/tonality, genres/history, etc.. Get your students into the dance studios and have them observe the choreographers and dancers working, and start those types of discussions with dancers/choreographers that they will be having later. Get them into Creative Writing classes and get a feel for poetry and prose, and for literary devices, the weight of words and getting into the mind of an author, and thinking analytically, decipher the texts.



The music thing and dance thing are already built into the curriculum. We have 4 music MFA's on the faculty, they can teach it much better then I. Every tech major is required to take a movement class and a music class, most are in one of our choirs. They have very little script analysis, which I will be working on. First though, I think this semester we are going to try to plug through some Robert Edmond Jones.


----------



## Footer (Sep 7, 2008)

Charc said:


> Yea, I wasn't suggesting you teach those courses, but put your students into other department's classes. Sounds like you guys already have a lot of that figured out, though I'd push for Creative Writing and Visual Art in there too.



Creative writing is covered by the english dept. which is actually pretty good. I am trying to figure out the status of our art dept.


----------



## bobgaggle (Sep 7, 2008)

seeing that Im not a designer, I don't draw all that much. I usually only do drafting stuff and usually thats only on a CAD program


----------



## mbandgeek (Sep 9, 2008)

I like drawing, but i am terrible at it. I have drafted stuff for no reason though.


----------



## Footer (Sep 11, 2008)

Charc said:


> Since this thread, I've put one of my small sketchbooks in my backpack, and have been sketching out a a handful of pages during downtime at school. I've found my graphite stick to have too much line weight for a small book, and now, for the love of God, need a pencil other than #2 (HB).



AsenaShop: PRISMACOLOR Sketch Kit

Best thing ever. Got one free when I bought my big prisma color set... so keep your eye out.


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 19, 2008)

So I lied, I now draw definitely weekly, though closer to two times a week, in AP Art History. The teacher prints out notes, but I realized I prefer to draw each image so I can recognize the styles.


----------



## Toffee (Sep 23, 2008)

I try to draw most days when I can, Though I am working on trying to get better at using VW but I really need to get better at hand drafting. I would say draw at least five to ten things a week. It's pretty easy to do just that.


----------



## bobcatarts (Oct 5, 2012)

I draw and/or paint every day whenever possible. It keeps me sane and my skills sharp. 
People stop and ask me about it, so it's also a good opportunity to network and showcase my art. I'm easy to find on Facebook or teh Googles if you want to see more.


----------

